# Using Nikon lenses with Canon 60D



## softshoot (May 21, 2011)

I recently purchased a Canon 60D body, along with a 20mm Nikon f/2.8 lens. I'm using the $15 Fotodiox lens mount adapter to connect the two, which should work, but I'm unable to change the aperture manually. The aperture ring turns, locks, appears to do what it should, except for the minor detail of actually changing the aperture. What I can't figure out is if the problem is with the lens or the adapter. I popped the lens onto my Nikon d3000 to test it, and a message immediately pops up on the camera telling me to manually turn the aperture all the way down and lock it. Once I do that I can control the aperture, but only digitally. The test didn't help much at all. Can anyone offer any insight? I only have another week or so to return the lens if it's dysfunctional.


----------



## KmH (May 21, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with the lens.

The Canon lens mount does not have the aperture adjustment lever the Nikon lens needs, and that Nikon cameras have.

Unlock the lens apeture ring. You have to adjust the aperture ring manually with that lens mounted on any Canon DSLR camera body.


----------



## Derrel (May 21, 2011)

The D3000 is not able to control the aperture manually on an autofocusing lens--only with the body wheel and button, so the lens is operating normally. The Baby Nikons, and most other NIkon bodies, are designed to have the aperture adjusted "digitally", using the camera body controls, with the lens set to minimum aperture (f/16,f/22, or in some rare cases, f/32 ). So, it seems as if the lens is operating normally on the Nikon D3000.

As KmH said, using a Nikkor on a Canon requires you to set the f/stop on the lens.


----------



## softshoot (May 21, 2011)

The problem that I'm having is that I'm not able to change the aperture on the lens while its mounted on the Canon. I'm not trying to do it through the Canon at all, but with the manual ring on the lens. It's just not responding. When I remove the lens and change the aperture on the ring, I can't even see it opening and closing in the lens.


----------

